# Home Opener: Knicks vs Pacers Nov 4, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

vs*







*
*Date: November 4, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Francis/Marbury*
*Pacers*
*














*






















*JO/Harrington/Granger/S-Jax/Tinsley*​*Knicks:*


> There's no mystique at Madison Square Garden right now. So more than anything, the Knicks want to establish a legitimate home court advantage, starting on Saturday against the Indiana Pacers. They need to improve upon last year's 15-26 record in New York. Filling the seats would be a good start. Nobody on the marketing side of the franchise can remember not selling out a home opener, but there are still a number of tickets available.


*Pacers:*


> The last time Indiana was in Madison Square Garden, Jamal Crawford knocked down a jumper with seconds left on the clock to ensure the Pacers would finish with a worse record than they did the previous season, when they dealt with suspensions and injuries. The Pacers return to the Garden on Saturday for the first time since losing that game last April


 ​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I love my Knick fans I swear. During the entire team introduction the following folks were cheered *loudly.* 

Lee
Nate
Steph 

Jerome James got booed real bad. LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks down by 8 in the 1st qtr. If you don't play no D, then you won't be in the lead.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks have gone cold, and Harrington hasn't hit a damn thing. That's a good thing for us, but we need to get going. 20-13 Pacers 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford still has terrible shot selection. Come on man, use your head. I love the lineup he has right now with Balkman and Lee together, they are constantly keeping the ball in play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's half time and we are down by the score of 40-45. We played good defense in the later part of the 2nd qtr led by Lee and Francis. We just have to keep it up defensively if we want to win this game.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Knicks down by 8 in the 1st qtr. If you don't play no D, then you won't be in the lead.


is this commentary coming from Johnnie Cochran?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*1st half box score: *




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Indiana Pacers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Granger, F</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J O'Neal, F</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Harrington, C</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Tinsley, G</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jackson, G</TD><TD>0-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Armstrong</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jasikevicius</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Foster</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Daniels</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Harrison</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>21-49
(.429)</TD><TD>0-0
(-)</TD><TD>3-8
(.375)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>45</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 4</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Cato</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>13-39
(.333)</TD><TD>13-19
(.684)</TD><TD>1-6
(.167)</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>40</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Eddie F. Rush, Jess Kersey, David Guthrie
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> is this commentary coming from Johnnie Cochran?


:raised_ey


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You'd think with these two teams the stats would be a little bit better, I feel like I'm watching (or reading) a college game, Knicks, step it up while the Pacers are cold!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harrington is heating up and increase the Pacers lead by 10 points just like that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Isiah quickly pulls the slumping Steph and Frye in favor of Nate and Lee.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Knicks depth in terms of energy and hustle is amazing. Isiah Thomas had bright ideas last season, but he himself cannot coach well enough for it to work. You should've hired Flip Saunders last year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Knicks depth in terms of energy and hustle is amazing. Isiah Thomas had bright ideas last season, but he himself cannot coach well enough for it to work. You should've hired Flip Saunders last year.


Why are you giving us suggestions about his coaching in just the 3rd game of the season in this game thread? Seriously, let the game thread play out we don't need to read about Isiah's coaching at this point. Save that for another thread. 

::Back to your regular schedule program::


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

So far Francis is having a good game, we just need to play some defense. The Pacers have been red hot from the field in this 3rd quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks cut the lead to 4 led by Francis after Curry's field goal. I like this lineup Isiah put in. He basically said, if you not hitting you're going to be doing a lot of sitting. Steph, Frye, and Crawford have splinters in their tush right about now. The all hustle team is on the floor.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cutting the league just made me excited.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee with the offensive rebound and put back. S-Jax stopped the bleeding with the big 3. Ok Francis you too hype, that was poor shot selection right there. Slow it down partner. I'm glad we playing some zone defense. Crawford is in for Francis which does not make me happy, but what you gonna do.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

My man Robinson for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

OH MY GOD! Nate with the straight away 3 to end the 3rd quarter, to pull within one! Woo Hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is gonna be a great 4th quarter


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> My man Robinson for 3!!!!!!!


LOL Future I almost fell off the chair watching that play.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I had no confidence in that shot. I expected a brick.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I just want them to continue with the zone defense, and I hope the Pacers go cold from the field. Can someone tell Crawford to stop shooting, he can't hit a damn thing at this point. 2 for 7...so far in this game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn, bad shot selections are hurting us.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Pacers are hitting their shots, and just increase the lead just like that.:curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with the turnovers, we need a win here sit his big head down. Put back in Francis please.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

THe Pacers with an 8 point lead....it amazes me how quick we allow the opposing teams to make a run on us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

What is good with Marbury's decision making? We need some stops. The Pacer are making it look so easy to score. Jasikasdvevevekis is so damn slow, yet he blows my marbury.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with another turnover and have the nerve to kick the ball and got T up for it. Damn idiot, sit his *** down. Give me a damn break.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think im gonna cry, im seeing flashes of last season. Please put Fracis back in Isiah.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> What is good with Marbury's decision making? We need some stops. The Pacer are making it look so easy to score. Jasikasdvevevekis is so damn slow, yet he blows my marbury.


Isiah should sit Steph's *** down for the rest of the game. He also needs to sit Frye and Crawford's *** down too and just go with the guys that got you within one point for the rest of this quarter.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, I have no clue what Marbury and Crawford are doing. Frye is just non-existent.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you Francis.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What the hell is Crawford doing?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Why is Steph back in the game? He has more turnovers than points at this point. I'm throwing in the towel for this game. Less than 4 mnutes remaining and down by 11 points it's a wrap. The schedule gets tougher for us, this may be a nasty Novemeber.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, the defense sucks. I understand that we're trying to play a run n' gun offense. However, we suck at both ends of the floor. We are also making terrible decisions. My eye's are bleeding.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Marbury, you sucked tonight, go to bed early. Francis gets props from me for playing well tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Spurs, Nuggets and Houston are licking their chops. I think we are on the menu....you have to pray for that we take 1 out of 3 here.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

When teams see that their next game is against the Knicks, they put a smile on.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> When teams see that their next game is against the Knicks, they put a smile on.


I know that's right Future. LMAO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Indiana Pacers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Granger, F</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J O'Neal, F</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Harrington, C</TD><TD>14-24</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Tinsley, G</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jackson, G</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Armstrong</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Jasikevicius</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Foster</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Daniels</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Harrison</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>46-88
(.523)</TD><TD>9-11
(.818)</TD><TD>8-19
(.421)</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>109</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 9</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>10-20</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>12-13</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>1-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Cato</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>34-79
(.430)</TD><TD>23-30
(.767)</TD><TD>4-17
(.235)</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>95</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 12</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 2 Players: Curry (1) , Marbury (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 1 Player: Francis (1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Eddie F. Rush, Jess Kersey, David Guthrie
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, Crawford only had one TO. Every shot he missed was a TO.
The next 7 games should be called terrorism.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

You dont play defense you cant win games. Everyone thinks of the Suns as a run and gun team but people dont realize they also play good defense. You cant play suns style ball without playing defense cause you need stops or else your taking the ball out of bounds every play and its hard to play up-tempo like that.(run-on lol) Improving Defense is only way we have a chance to win games.


----------

